# problème de synchronisation iCloud Drive



## IMD (19 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Je travaille sur plusieurs ordinateurs et pour accéder à mes fichiers j'ai tout mis sur iCloud drive (j'utilise un iMac, un macbook pro et un pc)

Depuis hier, mon iMac ne veut plus afficher le contenu d'un seul dossier (évidement le plus important).
lorsque j'accède à ce dossier, je vois tous les sous répertoires mais ils sont vides alors que si je me connecte à mon macbook ou mon PC, j'y ai bien accès. et pour compléter le tout, maintenant il m'affiche le message : *Impossible d’accéder à votre compte iCloud. Il se peut que les serveurs iCloud soient injoignables ou que vos réglages soient incorrects. * ce qui n'était pas le cas ce matin

N'étant vraiment pas un pro de la technique, je suis bien embêtée par ce pb.

Pourriez vous m'aider ? Merci


----------



## moderno31 (27 Décembre 2018)

Hello

Est-ce que tu as la même version de iCloud sur tous tes appareils ? Autrement dit ton OS est-il de même niveau sur tous les appareils ?
Si ce n'est pas  le cas, ça va coincer car si les différences de versions sont trop importantes, apple le bride.

Dit nous quoi.


----------

